# what should i do first..



## majestic (Nov 24, 2005)

hey everyone, i am a new member of the site. i recently bought a 2002 nissan sentra gxe fully loaded. the car is black with tinted windows. its manual as well. i wanna start modifying it but dont know where to start. i was hoping to start with the engine but can someone tell me what is the best to go about it? thankyou


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

majestic said:


> hey everyone, i am a new member of the site. i recently bought a 2002 nissan sentra gxe fully loaded. the car is black with tinted windows. its manual as well. i wanna start modifying it but dont know where to start. i was hoping to start with the engine but can someone tell me what is the best to go about it? thankyou


Check the Sentra/B15/QG18 Motor section. There is alot about doing performance parts to your sentra. :cheers:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

cai/header/exhaust, do cosmetic later


----------

